# Mastercraft router sale



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Canadian Tire is putting this router:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672841&subctgrid=1408474396672872

on sale for $119 this week. The reviews on their web site (15 of them) are generally glowing with one exception.

Any views/experience with this item here?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Can't speak for this particular tool, but I've been very satisfied with all the other Mastercraft tools I own, both power and hand. 

Brian


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I went and had a look at the fixed portion (it was on display) today. I was less than impressed. Although it is supposed to be the "Mastercraft Maximum", i.e. better version of a tool, it looked identical to the plain Mastercraft version of the fixed router they are also selling for the same price.

I think I shall stick and see what the new RONA generation of tool looks like before I spend money on a DeWalt or Porter-Cable Or, if I can lay a guilt trip on my children, a Triton.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Instead of using the guilt trip, consider the GMC router line, (they own Triton) this inexpensive router comes with 3 bases for a very reasonable price. Having had my hands on the one owned by Oldnewbie (Neal) at our Sawdust Saturday get togethers I feel this is a great value for the money.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Remember how Neals' GMC broke at the shaft lock? That seems to be a problem area that has been reported many times.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I remember Mike but I feel that was caused by the mis-alignment of the base and motor. That may be a common problem but it seemed to not effect the operation.


----------

